# Wie teuer ist eine DSL-Flatrate



## D@nger (22. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage, und zwar habe ich mir folgendes Angebot rausgesucht:
http://www.aol.de/zugang/2_1_1_packs_basic_f.html

Insgesamt soll das ganze 27 Euro/Monat kosten (Anschluss+Flatrate).
Die Einrichtungsgebühr kostet einmalig 50 Euro.

So, jetzt habe ich mal was davon gehört, dass allein der Anschluss von der Telekom 20 Euro oder so im Monat kosten soll.

Wie ist das denn jetzt genau?

MFG


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Oktober 2005)

Die Telekom-Tarife kannst du ja nachlesen:
http://www.t-com-specials.de/tariftabelle/start.html

Wenn du wirklich Geld sparen willst, such dir komplett nen neuen Telefonanbieter:
Beispiel AOL: 
T-ISDN :24€
DSL:17€
Flatrate 1MBit : 10€

Summa summarum: 51€ pro Monat(bei der Telekom 56€)

Bei Versatel gibts bspw. das Ganze mit 2 MBit für 35€ .... (bei Arcor kostet es auch soviel, warum du diese Klitsche aber meiden solltest, kannst du hier in diversen Threads nachlesen )
....es lohnt sich also, nach einem alternativen Telefonanbieter Ausschau zu halten.


----------



## Sinac (22. Oktober 2005)

Öhm, ich glaube kaum das hier jemand alle Tarife im Kopf hat!
Aber wo du grade im Internet bist kannste dir ja mal ne Übersicht raussuchen oder bei den Anbietern schaun.


----------



## D@nger (22. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

es geht ja nicht darum, dass man alle Tarife im Kopf haben muss, sondern ich möchte nur gerne wissen, ob ich mit 27 Euro die ich an AOL zahlen muss DSL nutzen kann, oder ob ich noch bei der Telekom (auch wenn ich AOL nutze) sowas wie eine Nutzungsgebühr für die Leitung zahlen muss.

MFG


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Oktober 2005)

Nö, musst du nicht(extra zahlen).... du bist ja weiter Telekom-Kunde, weil da dein ISDN-Anschluss herkommt, den du weiterhin brauchst und von AOL nicht bekommst.


----------



## D@nger (22. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

man kann aber doch DSL auch ohne ISDN nutzen oder?
Das hatte ich eigentlich vor.


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Oktober 2005)

Nö....du brauchst nen ISDN-Anschluss.
Dass die Kosten für T-ISDN weiterhin anfallen, hat AOL merkwürdigerweise vergessen zu erwähnen :suspekt:


----------



## D@nger (22. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

also komme ich mit den 27 Euro/Monat aus (+24 Euro für den ISDN-Anschluss um bsp. zu telefonieren)?!

MFG


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Oktober 2005)

Jo.... aber es geht wie erwähnt bedeutend billiger.
Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## D@nger (22. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ja ich weiß, aber leider habe ich schon 7 Emailadressen bei AOL gereggt und die möchte ich nicht so gerne aufgeben.
MFG


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Oktober 2005)

Mmmh...warum musst du die Mailadressen aufgeben?
So, wie ich dich verstehe bist du doch bisher auch kein zahlender AOL-Kunde.... und hast trotzdem deine Mailadressen.


----------



## D@nger (22. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

doch, ich bin schon bei AOL.

MFG


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Oktober 2005)

Mmmh, keine Ahnung... ob man seine AOL-Mailadressen verliert, wenn man den Vertrag kündigt. 

Mir wären ein paar Mailadressen auf jeden Fall schnuppe, wenn ich stattdessen 15Euronen sparen kann.


----------



## michaelwengert (24. Oktober 2005)

Natürlich kannst du DSL auch ohne ISDN nutzen...
Zumindest mache ich das so..

Wenn du nicht mehrere Telefone hat ist ISDN eigentlich rausgeworfenes Geld.
Früher war ja mal die DSL-Grungebühr für analog bei 19€ und ISDN bei 12€
Jetzt kostet es aber bei beidem 16€ (1Mbit...)


----------



## hpvw (24. Oktober 2005)

Wenn bei Dir Hansenet bzw. Alice verfügbar ist, gibt es dort auch eine DSL-Flatrate inklusive Telefonanschluss unter 40,00 €.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Zum einem, wenn Du AOL kündigst, bist Du auch deine eMail Adressen los.

Zum anderm, das günstigste Angebot was ich kenne kostet 19,50 €/Monat für DSL 256/64 inkl. Flat und ISDN oder Analog Anschluss.
Gleicher Anbieter, 22,40 €/Monat für DSL 2000 inkl. Flat, dann hast Du aber kein Telefon mehr.
Gleicher Anbieter aber mit Telefon, kostet 12,40 €/Monat für DSL 2000 inkl. Flat und 19,50 €/Monat für ISDN oder Analog Anschluss.

Anderer Anbieter, DSL 2000 inkl. Flat für 14,50 €/Monat und 19,50 €/Monat für ISDN oder Analog Anschluss.

Beide Anbieter sind allerdings auf die Kieler Region beschränkt.

Und ja, DSL ist auch ohne Telefon möglich, hängt halt vom Anbieter ab.
Vorreiter dürfte hier wohl QSC sein.

AOL ist nicht billig, aber dafür bieten sie dir etwas was Du bei anderen Anbietern vergeblich suchst..... ein riesen Chat.
Ich weiss nicht wie es heute ist, aber früher hat T-elebim auch Chats gehabt..... i.d.R. aber kostenpflichtig (wobei ich die Chats nicht als solche bezeichnen würde).

eMail Adressen bekommst Du an jeder Strassenecke an den Kopf geworfen.
Und dann gibt es ja noch diverse Messenger, mit den meisten ist auch chatten möglich.

Es geht halt billig oder teuer, entscheidend sind wohl eher die persönlichen Bedürfnise.
Wie Sven schon gesagt hat, es gibt hier schon einige Threads die sich mit Providervergleichen befassen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

